# Play Biting? Overly Stimulated?



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Rukie is my first male so I don't know. Does he get plenty of running around, getting tired time outside? A long walk won't wear them out and drain that energy like running outside will. Please let us know a while after his surgery if you think it helped. Rukie is such a calm guy I'm not sure if I will neuter later on or never. He hasn't passed the CGC because he barks when he's bored ?. He's 16 months old so I still have hope that he will. I think it takes at least two years for them to calm down and for a lot of dogs it can be 3.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, hope you'll share pictures of your boy with us. 

Neutering is not going to change your boy, he's got excess energy and probably needs more exercise. Zoomies are very natural for them.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

To be truthful with you I will play with my dogs and let them play bite me, usually the forearm. I am checking for their bite inhibition and let them know if it may be too much. I am sure I will get flak for saying this. This is how dogs play with each other, at least my dogs. If I give them a "No-No" the next play bite is much, much lighter.


Just giving you my POV. Ask your obedience teacher about this. BTW, I do not let children play like this with my dogs.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Neutering should never be considered a 'remedy' for unwanted behavior. The 'zoomies' can be a result of over excitement, but can also be a stress reliever for an anxious pup, but often it is just play, an effort to run of an energy burst. 
My senior boy still gets the zoomies (minus the drive by nipping) on occasion and it is truly heart warming to see.
My advice: just stand back, get out of the way, and let him enjoy himself, they grow up way too fast!!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Sorry you are having problems and also sorry to say that this is a training issue not hormones so doubt if this will help much. I'm happy to hear you are going for your CGC but you need to find a good training facility... one that teaches obedience for competition (trainers that actually compete with their dogs). 
I'm a little strange and love the excitement and drive but biting is never allowed. Find a good class and channel all that wonderful energy toward something positive. It doesn't go away  He's not going to just mellow out. Great companion dogs come from lots of positive training, they don't just happen. 
There are lots of organized activities such as agility, barn hunts, dock diving or tracking that will help focus the energy and are lots of fun. But before you can do any of these you need to know the basics. Enjoy the dog you have vs. waiting for him to mellow into the dog you expected.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Most likely your dog is doing this for a combination of play, high spirits, overflowing energy and overstimulation etc. If you have children in the home or plan to, it does need to be discouraged. An experienced dog person who can put a stop to this game immediately at will is the only person who ought to be playing the game. If you can't stop the game immediately with a verbal command and a gesture, the dog shouldn't be putting his teeth on you. It's just not a good habit.

As I sit here typing I have 3 dogs zooming around and leaping and biting each other - ages 5, 5 & 7. When they aren't getting enough regular exercise, this is a daily occurrence. Young dogs play like this more often and for longer duration because they have higher energy amounts. As they age the sessions become less and frequent and shorter. There is not an automatic age that Goldens mature. It depends on the individual. Some are 2 or 3 and some are perpetual puppies.

Neutering absolutely will not put a stop to this behavior. You might find this reading interesting:

https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/...vior-changes-when-dogs-are-spayed-or-neutered

https://dogzine.nl/en/newsarticle/more-fear-and-agression-after-neutering


----------



## Rlmitchell72 (Apr 2, 2017)

He does get a lot of exercise. He walks each morning, plays fetch, has a large yard where he runs around like a wild man. His "spells" are few and far between, but boy oh boy, when he has them, he makes me wonder!


----------



## Rlmitchell72 (Apr 2, 2017)

I love sharing photos, so of course! Here you go!


----------



## Rlmitchell72 (Apr 2, 2017)

Haha! I agree that the zoomies are super fun to watch! Those drive-by bites though! Ouch! We have taught him bite inhibition but I swear he forgets everything he knows for those 10 seconds where he's on high zoom!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Rlmitchell72 said:


> Just curious when Golden Retrievers really grow up and calm down? Harvey is 18 months, unneutered make (he will be neautered next week and I’m curious if this will help calm him down).
> 
> He’s an incredible boy MOST of the time, but still has spells where he gets overexcited about something and will go into puppy mode where he nips and bites! It’s more like a run around in circles at high speed and do “drive by” nips. I was thinking we’d be done with this by now!
> 
> ...


Neutering will not calm these episodes. 

He is having what we call "zoomies", and he is HAPPY! You can put a toy in his mouth when he starts racing around to redirect the nipping, but really I just stand back and enjoy their glee when mine do this (and move out of the way so they don't out my knees!). This isn't bad behavior, is just an exuberant, happy, puppy.

He may stop doing it as he gets older, but depending on how "puppy" he is that may be 2-3 years old.


----------

